# Mrsredcapp - Vicki



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello hunnie,

Thought i waud wish u all the best for ur follie scan on monday Lookingforward to hearing wen ur Egg collection is.
[fly]WooooHoooooo[/fly]

Take care and have a safe journey darl, 
We will all keep those bubbles blowing for you.

Love kelly


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Awwww thank you Kelly  

Bliddy hormones making me whinge lol


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Vicki know i have already said it honey but wishing u loads and loads a luck sweetie

Will be thinking of you

but will also miss ya!!

Love and luck

Emxx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

*GOOD LUCK SWEETHEART!   *​
Lotsa love
Gayn,
AJ,
&
*****
XXXXX​


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Awwww jeeeez ya gonna set me off again


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Vicki Hunny 
Hope it all goes well 

See you Thursday 

I'll PM you my mob no now Hun so if you want to txt when your on your way I can kep an eye out for you 

x x x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Aw Vicki, you know I am wishing you all the luck in the world mate!

I wont be able to take time off work on Monday cos I have been out of the office Wed Thurs and Frid this week on my Emergency First Aid re-qualifier course!  So they wont take kindly to me asking for time off as my work will have piled up whilst out of the office!
BUT    are you staying up north now for the rest of your tx?  If so, we can arrange another day to meet I'm sure!!!

Love and luck and a million hugs
Tracy C
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hey no probs about monday tracy. I'll be back at the clinic on thursday...dunno what time though I'll give you a call through the week one evening.

Thanks for the luck hunny!

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Ohhhhhhhhhh Good Luck Vicki sweetie

      

Debs
xxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Awwww Cheers Debs


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

​


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

[fly]GOOD LUCK FOR SCAN TODAY VICKI[/fly]

Will log on tonight after work to see how you got on love!

Tracy
xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Vivky

Loads of luck sweetie,keep us all posted!!!

Kelly


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

​


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

[fly]GROW FOLLIES GROW[/fly]


----------



## GAC (Apr 5, 2006)

good luck                              luv gail


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Good luck hun.. how did it go?


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

hiya Girls,  

Not good news to report I'm afraid. Had my scan and have 5 small follies on each side (about 10mm) my lining is good at 8mm.

So they've upped my Puregon dose up to 300 iU to try and boost things a bit which I'm hoping will work.  

Leigh and I have been discussing on what we're gonna do if I don't get enough eggs to share (which I have a feeling it will) They say you can use all the eggs at no additional cost which we will probably do and then not egg share again. This is the gamble we'll take.

The nurse did say though that a lot can happen in the next 4 days and I could be surprised.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Dolphin_s_DH (Sep 11, 2006)

MrsRedcap---> Hi Vicki,

You keep your chin up chuck. Things will work out just fine. Keep yourself focused on the positive end result.

we are both thinking of you

Lee

XX


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

awww thanks Lee...but I still feel like crap and totally useless.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*                

Vicki thinking of you and Leigh and sending lots of positive vibes honey

                 

Love Emilyxx*


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Vicki - have already said it by text - just wanted to say, stay positive and don't loose heart. A lot can happen in a few short days  

       (7 of em again!)

Lou
X


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Vikki, dont give up hun, as has already been said, a lot can happen in a few days, the body can work magic..

Keeping everything crossed for you.

Kate xx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Vicki, can't txt you back as no credit til tomorra 
Thinking of you hun, will be in touch 
Luvya lots babes!
MWAH!
Gayn
XXXX


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Vicki, I cant stress enough for you not to panic yet hun.  As the clinic said, a lot can happen in 4 days!!!!!
Will text you again tomorrow to see how you are chicky
All love and hugs
Tracy C
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Vicky - Hun your not crap and useless............                         

My dose was upped on my last cycle to 300 and i responded fine.

Love Bronte xx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

​


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Vicki ~ I know I txt u this morning but like I said I have everything crossed by friday you'll have pleanty to still egg share Hunny  Loads of follie growing vibes coming your way 
~*~*~*~*~*~*~*  ~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

       < see 7 from me too 

x x x​


----------

